# Is Ecotrition Snak Shak Log Safe for Rats?



## .275057 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey guys! For a while my boyfriend has been trying to get me to buy the Snak Shak Log made by Ecotrition because it looked fun for them. I caved and let him buy it today, only to read the ingredients: the first ingredient is pine wood shavings! My younger rat already has a sensitive nose to begin with. 

Has anyone had any experience with this chew log before, and is it safe? I noticed it also has sugar, something that I am cutting out of my older rat's diet (she has a mammary tumor). I don't want to speed the growth at the expense of fun. 

Here's a full list of ingredients: pine wood shavings, cassava starch, alfalfa, sodium alginate, potassium sorbate, propionic acid, honey, glycerin, propylene glycol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vegn (Jan 2, 2014)

Pine isn't good and they can't digest alfalfa


----------



## MinkyCleoChar (Aug 16, 2013)

I gave one to my rats a long time ago, and they loved it. In fact, they'd destroy the entire thing in a night which was quite terrifying actually haha. But I was unsure about its contents also, and haven't given it to them since. My rats didn't have any adverse side effects (aside from a LOT of poop, needless to say), but I wouldn't recommend giving it to them.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Safe? Yes. Recommended? No. It's very sugary, which encourages the digestion of the material, whereas materials that rats shred up aren't usually ingested. Pine shavings and alfalfa aren't digested very well.

It also will get urinated on and start to stink up very quickly.


----------



## .275057 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks guys - when it comes to these little guys I don't like to take chances. I will exchange it for something else the next time I work. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I give it to my rats now and then. But only for a few minutes at a time so they don't just eat that and not their good food.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

